

Canada, Tomorrow's Superpower - nkurz
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-06-12/canada-might-have-the-goods-to-become-a-superpower

======
it_learnses
Two out of the three points mentioned are not applicable anymore: good
government and open immigration policy. Canada just thist past week introduced
a second class citizenship which can be revoked at the mercy of a Citizenship
Officer if they deem that I am not intent on staying in Canada. So for example
if I go work in US, my citizenship can be taken away.

This ofcourse was introduced by the current corrupt Harper government and can
be aimed at liberals who oppose government plans to sell off our natural
resources to oil and water companies for peanuts at a high risk to its
citizens.

Anyone wanting to immigrate to or open business in Canada, think twice, as
this is not the same country you once knew.

~~~
notThatBad
I don't know all the details of bill c51, but I read about the citizenship
changes that apply to dual citizens.

They're not going to revoke citizenships because you work in the US. They will
revoke them from people who fought in armed conflicts against Canada, from
people charged with terrorism related offenses in their home countries, and
from people who intend to commit acts of terrorism.

What you've said is incorrect. There's a lot in bill c51, but no-one intends
to use it against someone who works in the US.

~~~
it_learnses
BTW, it's not just for dual citizens. It's for all naturalized citizens also.
In fact, you can lose your citizenship even if you're born in Canada, but can
potentially qualify for some other country's citizenship through your parents.
It's all levels of fucked up.

~~~
notThatBad
Yeah, I fall under one of the categories of people who can lose their
citizenship.

I know I won't lose my citizenship. The people who this will be used against
aren't the kind of people I want to share Canadian citizenship with. Say
someone who was born here, and had another citizenship, joins ISIS, and isn't
allowed back? I'm OK with that.

If I read that they died in the desert (this actually just happened to few
guys from Canada), I'd shake the guy who pulled the trigger's hand.

